

Robert W.Floyd: In Memorium (2003) [pdf] - brudgers
http://oldwww.acm.org/pubs/membernet/stories/floyd.pdf

======
drallison
Bob was my friend. Although he died over a decade ago, I still miss him. Don's
_In Memoriam_ essay brought back many memories.

